# Save Sibelius!!



## swhiteside (Jul 17, 2012)

Avid - the owners of the Sibelius notation software - are closing the development team - putting its future under threat.

If you love using the software, please visit http://www.facebook.com/SaveSibelius to find out more.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Avid spokesman Ian Bruce told PSNEurope, "Avid is closing its Finsbury Park site (loss of 30 jobs). However, we'd like to stress that this should not in anyway be confused with a diminishment in our commitment to Sibelius."

Cutting the existing development staff is a bit of a diminishment.

There has not been an update on the Sibelius site since 26/6


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

If this does lead to the eventual demise of Sibelius, wouldn't it be fantastic if the Sibelius team reformed independently and began to develop new notation software from scratch under a new name? They would no longer have the burden of answering to an old userbase or being backwards compatible with previous versions, they would be able to just press on and do something multitudes better than what could have been done in Sibelius 8.


----------

